# New additions to my flock



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I got two new babies today, no names yet (accepting ideas) Don't know the sex so it should be a neutral name








































Just finish eating. WE'RE FULL!!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg! They are SO cute , I'm probably wrong with my guess, but are they Whiteface Pearl? >.< let me know if I'm wrong :lol:.


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

the clear one is, the other one, not so sure


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Oooh ok  *cheers because I was right with one* :lol:.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

How cute! They are beautiful.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww, they are both so cute. I want to steal them and just give them cuddles. lol  congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

one is a wf pearl and the other a wf cinnamon pearl...if they are from the same clutch i would say the wf cinnamon pearl is a girl and the wf pearl is a male...do you know what the parents were? very cute babies


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

kimmikefids said:


> one is a wf pearl and the other a wf cinnamon pearl...if they are from the same clutch i would say the wf cinnamon pearl is a girl and the wf pearl is a male...do you know what the parents were? very cute babies


No, the breeder wasn't to sure about it. He had to breeding pairs toguether and he didn't know. He is a great guy, but he didn't know even that they were in the nest. Feel like I save them when I took them with me.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Very nice babies 

They are still young and your handfeeding them?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Raven2322 said:


> Aww, they are both so cute. I want to steal them and just give them cuddles. lol  congrats on the new babies.


Agreed completely!


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments. Yes we are handfeeding them. but the white one ( still looking for names) is starting to eat some millets already.


----------

